
Spacecraft Multicore Emulator Based on Leon 3 Sparc V8 Architecture Processor - monakons
https://github.com/kmonahopoulos/Spacecraft-Multicore-Emulator
======
JoachimSchipper
The target is, of course, Gaisler's SPARCv8 LEON3, as designed for ESA. The
LEON processors are interesting because they include a lot of radiation-
hardening, which is essential for computers running outside the (protective)
atmosphere.

Gaisler also sells TSIM (which aims for cycle-by-cycle accurate simulation of
Gaisler's chips). Since I see that the author of this software has submitted
it to HN: why would I use this software instead of TSIM? You obviously had a
reason!

LICENCE.txt is somewhat confusing; 4-clause BSD isn't bad, per se, but it's
not entirely clear whether Monahopoulos Konstantinos or EMTech is the
copyright holder. Also, from a practical perspective, "This product includes
software developed by the EMTech." is _probably_ false - I'd expect emulators
to be used during development and test, not during the actual mission?

The README mentions an associated "paper"; it would be great to include a
link.

